# Chemical guys gloss works vs citrus wash and gloss



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys new to the forum first thing I'm not sure what to get gloss works auto bath or citrus wash and gloss. And what are the suds and lubrisity like with 1cap in a 20l bucket. And I I'm going to wax the car


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The new glossworkz is brilliant much more lubricated.I use 2 caps very nice shampoo and smells great.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Would you say it's good for washing a car every 3-4 weeks and what where the suds like and have you ever used the citrus wash and gloss


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Haven't used Citrus ,glossworkz leaves very good shine like its been waxed.I have a few bottles I really like it.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

would you say it good on a car that hasent been washed for about 4 weeks I'm gona get some soon and a scratch shiled I'm using 2 bucket method and a noodle wash mitt


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes just use a bit more shampoo.The new formula glossworkz is very slick .Also buy a good washmitt


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I havent used either one but if i would i would choose citrus wash and gloos because it can also be used for stripping wax if i wanted to do so.

I reckon you would be happy with either one.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Yes just use a bit more shampoo.The new formula glossworkz is very slick .Also buy a good washmitt


Iv got a £4 Kent wash mitt from bq


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A&J said:


> it can also be used for stripping wax if i wanted to do so.


Think you're confusing it with with wash and clear.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

No wash and clear is ph neutral diesle world on YouTube uses wash and gloss to 1oz to a gallon to strip the videos called make that paint shine episode 1


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope. Im not confusing it with anything.

Citrus Wash & Gloss contains an advanced blend of naturally derived citrus cleaning agents that are designed to break down grease and road grime while rinsing freely. Citrus Wash & Gloss Can be diluted to preserve your existing LSP, or to completely *strip it*.

1oz. of CG citrus wash and gloss per gallon of water will strip wax


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

I know that it will strip at that dilution because it not ph nutral


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I was refering to Yellow daves answer.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok but there's 1 problem I see with wash and gloss if it drys on the car it might damage the wax right now I have turtle wax zip wax only thing I don't like is has no lubrisity


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

A&J said:


> I was refering to Yellow daves answer.


Have you used gloss works and if you have what where the suds like


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Every shampoo will slowly strip your wax. Thats just the nature of the shampoo. It is a mild degreaser and waxes have oils and wax in them. 

Some shampoos are stronger than others and that is where Citrus wash and gloss comes in play. It is a citrus based cleaner shampoo in the end. Dilute it just right and its safe, put it too much and it changes the ph level.

I wouldt worry too much about your wax...it will dissapear on it own soon enough no matter what shampoo you use.

The shampoo is fine. Dont overthink it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There are much better shampoos on the market imo.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

I know but I want I to try chemical guys


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I liked the bodywash and wax one,I thought glossworkz was pretty poor.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Ross said:


> I liked the bodywash and wax one,I thought glossworkz was pretty poor.


What was wrong with it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It was just one of those shampoos I did not like.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Citrus wash and gloss is brilliant. It's been in my detailing bag for 7 years and gets used every week. This is the shampoo others have to live up to, for me.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Citrus wash and gloss is brilliant. It's been in my detailing bag for 7 years and gets used every week. This is the shampoo others have to live up to, for me.


Does it harm wax and what's the suds and lubrisity like it


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hakim Hussain said:


> Does it harm wax and what's the suds and lubrisity like it


No it doesn't harm wax as long as you use the right dilutions. As I said I use it every week, either on the wheels or the paintwork, and not had any problems. It is very sudsy and the suds last throughout the wash, which is why I like to use it on my wheels. It cleans well and has great lubricity.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> No it doesn't harm wax as long as you use the right dilutions. As I said I use it every week, either on the wheels or the paintwork, and not had any problems. It is very sudsy and the suds last throughout the wash, which is why I like to use it on my wheels. It cleans well and has great lubricity.


How do you think it would be compared to gloss workz and do you use 1 cap full


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

And do I need a grit gaurd/ Scratch shiled £6.70 from Amazon


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would buy a grit guard.Why not buy both shampoo s and tell us what your thought s are.Shopnshine I buy my chemical guys from.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Iv only got a £22budget getting it from Amazon I'm going for citrus wash and gloss and a grit gaurd in going to do a review and first impressions when I get it.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hakim Hussain said:


> How do you think it would be compared to gloss workz and do you use 1 cap full


I've not used glossworkz so I can't compare to that. I have used CG Mr Pink, V07 and another (which I can't remember the name of at the moment) and CW&G is by far my favourite. As I said, it's the shampoo all others have to live up to.

Yes I use just one capful - not even that probably.

I've never used s grit guard either, ever. If you use 2BM and rinse your mitt regularly, making sure you keep your mitt from the bottom of the rinse bucket, you will be perfectly fine.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> I've not used glossworkz so I can't compare to that. I have used CG Mr Pink, V07 and another (which I can't remember the name of at the moment) and CW&G is by far my favourite. As I said, it's the shampoo all others have to live up to.
> 
> Yes I use just one capful - not even that probably.
> 
> I've never used s grit guard either, ever. If you use 2BM and rinse your mitt regularly, making sure you keep your mitt from the bottom of the rinse bucket, you will be perfectly fine.


I do use the 2bm actually have 4 buckets o always rinse my buckets out before use and I don't use a chamion leather after watching car cleaning gurus video use a Kent microfibre drying towl and I always use a microfibre Kent wash mitt


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Get Glossworkz


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> Get Glossworkz


Citrus wash and gloss has better cleaning ability I wash my car every month


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hakim Hussain said:


> Citrus wash and gloss has better cleaning ability I wash my car every month


I wash mine every week i like Glossworkz + Citrus Wash & Gloss strips wax :thumb:


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> I wash mine every week i like Glossworkz + Citrus Wash & Gloss strips wax :thumb:


At 1oz per 1 gallon it strips chemical guys say all their caps are 1oz it's actually 1/4 oz some one on this forum tested it its 7.5 ml


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Hakim Hussain said:


> At 1oz per 1 gallon it strips chemical guys say all their caps are 1oz it's actually 1/4 oz some one on this forum tested it its 7.5 ml


The caps are smaller than 1oz as there only 16oz of all product in there bottles.
Best shampoo on the market so for a safe wash add 1 capfull into your 4-5 gallon of water and you won't have any problem with it stripping wax ect.
If you want to remove previous layers of wax then your adding 1oz of the shampoo to 1 gallon of water.

Hope this clears up some confusion


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

k9vnd said:


> The caps are smaller than 1oz as there only 16oz of all product in there bottles.
> Best shampoo on the market so for a safe wash add 1 capfull into your 4-5 gallon of water and you won't have any problem with it stripping wax ect.
> If you want to remove previous layers of wax then your adding 1oz of the shampoo to 1 gallon of water.
> 
> Hope this clears up some confusion


Chemical guys need to get their dilution ratios right all of their products should be 1 cap and what happens if c wg drys on the car


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Hakim Hussain said:


> Chemical guys need to get their dilution ratios right all of their products should be 1 cap and what happens if c wg drys on the car


Have you had a little tipple buddy?.......

Cg have there dillutions printed on all bottles buddy so you won't get confused.
What happens if you let any shampoo dry on the car?.... I wouldn't know as I wash n rince a panel at a time.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

50cal Tracer Hi Gloss Shampoo is way better than both imo but each to their own


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

CW&G does not strip wax if used at correct dilutions.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> CW&G does not strip wax if used at correct dilutions.


Think we need to put that in bold for this thread blueberry


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The new glossworkz is meant to be a lot slicker than the old formula. I've tried the old formula, but prefer citrus wash and gloss. Citrus wash and clear is another good one, can also strip wax with that too (if needed). Maxi suds II also pleasant, but more mild that the others. Have tried extreme Body wash and wax (purple bottle) which was fairly good. I prefered that one to 'Wash and wax' sold at Detailed clean in yellow bottle -lemon smell, but not as potent as the citrus wash and clear. Didn't think the wash and wax added much to the finish, though imh Mr Pink is worth to try. Nice candy smell, loads of suds seemed slick enough. I think the 2 cg shampoos I need to try still are the new glossworkz and and v07


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> The new glossworkz is meant to be a lot slicker than the old formula. I've tried the old formula, but prefer citrus wash and gloss. Citrus wash and clear is another good one, can also strip wax with that too (if needed). Maxi suds II also pleasant, but more mild that the others. Have tried extreme Body wash and wax (purple bottle) which was fairly good. I prefered that one to 'Wash and wax' sold at Detailed clean in yellow bottle -lemon smell, but not as potent as the citrus wash and clear. Didn't think the wash and wax added much to the finish, though imh Mr Pink is worth to try. Nice candy smell, loads of suds seemed slick enough. I think the 2 cg shampoos I need to try still are the new glossworkz and and v07


What would you say it better then citrus wash and gloss or gloss works auto bath


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hakim Hussain said:


> What would you say it better then citrus wash and gloss or gloss works auto bath


I've only tried the old formula glossworkz. I ordered the new glossworkz when it first came out, but was sent the old one by accident. I have 2 bottles of Glossworkz but they are both the old formula lol.

Citrus wash and gloss is a nicer shampoo than the glossworkz I have tried, but Citrus wash and clear is the only shampoo that I've gone and bought in a gallon container. I'd go with Citrus wash and clear, but there isn't much in it compared with citrus wash and gloss except for the smell. Citrus wash and gloss turns the bucket water yellow, where as citrus wash and clear smells of pear drops. Mr pink is worth considering, very sweet candy smell to put a smile on your face when the weather is grim


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Can't get wash and clear on Amazon


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Why do you have to buy from amazon? I think cyc smell cg shampoos in small bottle


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> 50cal Tracer Hi Gloss Shampoo is way better than both imo but each to their own


What's the dilution on 50cal is it 1 cap for 20l bucket


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Why do you have to buy from amazon? I think cyc smell cg shampoos in small bottle


It's just easier for me that way:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Fair enough. Imh once you try a shampoo from chemical guys you will want to try another


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Once you try citrus wash n gloss you won't need any other, its one of these shampoo's that the more I try other's I just keep going back to, the cleaning ability at either dilution, small drop is plenty, suds very well,very high concentrate, great scent and a 16oz bottle will last you age's.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Got the citrus wash n gloss now kev had to try it.Thanks for helping me spend more money haha.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> I've only tried the old formula glossworkz. I ordered the new glossworkz when it first came out, but was sent the old one by accident. I have 2 bottles of Glossworkz but they are both the old formula lol.
> 
> Citrus wash and gloss is a nicer shampoo than the glossworkz I have tried, but Citrus wash and clear is the only shampoo that I've gone and bought in a gallon container. I'd go with Citrus wash and clear, but there isn't much in it compared with citrus wash and gloss except for the smell. Citrus wash and gloss turns the bucket water yellow, where as citrus wash and clear smells of pear drops. Mr pink is worth considering, very sweet candy smell to put a smile on your face when the weather is grim


Could you find out how many ml the 1 gallon cap is please


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The cap got thrown away a while ago now, I just use it with a pump dispenser mate


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

purchased a 16oz bottle of the citrus wash & gloss a couple of weeks ago. 
got to try it out today on the wife's mini and i was not impressed with it at all.

used 2 bucket wash method. with mm incredimitt.
just over a capful in the bucket. 
foamed up really well in the bucket lots of suds.
applied the mitt to the car and no suds at all, which surprised me.

anyway washed the car it looked ok.
think i prefer my trusty dodo juice sour power shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I used glossworkz shampoo today .4 caps into 15 litre bucket,super slick and left a brilliant finish.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> purchased a 16oz bottle of the citrus wash & gloss a couple of weeks ago.
> got to try it out today on the wife's mini and i was not impressed with it at all.
> 
> used 2 bucket wash method. with mm incredimitt.
> ...


Did it leave any water spots or residue and what was the lubrisity like


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

And guys the dilution is not 1 cap it's 1 oz or 30ml


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Hakim Hussain said:


> Did it leave any water spots or residue and what was the lubrisity like


no water spots or residue but it was towel dried straight away.
the lubricity was ok i suppose.
just didn't rate it that highly no real suds on the car but loads in the bucket.

like i said i was really looking forward to using this and was left deflated with what i saw unfortunately.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> no water spots or residue but it was towel dried straight away.
> the lubricity was ok i suppose.
> just didn't rate it that highly no real suds on the car but loads in the bucket.
> 
> like i said i was really looking forward to using this and was left deflated with what i saw unfortunately.


Try using 30ml that's what chemical guys recommend or 4 caps but you will only get about 15 washes then


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> no water spots or residue but it was towel dried straight away.
> the lubricity was ok i suppose.
> just didn't rate it that highly no real suds on the car but loads in the bucket.
> 
> like i said i was really looking forward to using this and was left deflated with what i saw unfortunately.


How big was the bucket and how many caps of dodo juice did you use


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I wouldn't stress yourself over a shampoo ,just put a few caps in and enjoy.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I wouldn't stress yourself over a shampoo ,just put a few caps in and enjoy.


Just washed the a4 and it starts snowing any way I use turtle wax zip wax and it has a hard time cutting through the dirt had to rub hard and it has no lubrication at all. So because I'm thinking about citrus wash and gloss and I need that extra cleaning power and I think I'm gona use just 1 cap to save on the shampoo


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

These shampoo s are much nicer than turtlewax.My washmitt was slipping off the paint with glossworkz .


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> These shampoo s are much nicer than turtlewax.My washmitt was slipping off the paint with glossworkz .


I was tempted with gloss workz but the w and g has more cleaning power Wich I like pluses the car gets washed every month or so because there's been a lot of rain and snow lately


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Whichever you choose they will 10x nicer to use.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

When I get it il be doing a review


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Watch diesle world on YouTube he's reviewd most of chemical guys shampoos got some grate videos 



Review on the gloss workz


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes he loved glossworkz and citrus wg.Good videos


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> I've not used glossworkz so I can't compare to that. I have used CG Mr Pink, V07 and another (which I can't remember the name of at the moment) and CW&G is by far my favourite. As I said, it's the shampoo all others have to live up to.
> 
> Yes I use just one capful - not even that probably.
> 
> I've never used s grit guard either, ever. If you use 2BM and rinse your mitt regularly, making sure you keep your mitt from the bottom of the rinse bucket, you will be perfectly fine.


Sound kind of stupid but does 1 cap turn the water in the bucket yellow and can you smell the shampoo when washing the car


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hakim Hussain said:


> Sound kind of stupid but does 1 cap turn the water in the bucket yellow and can you smell the shampoo when washing the car


No the water doesn't really turn colour. It's still clear. As for the smell, I can't say that you can smell it whilst using it. It's not as noticeable as some shampoos that I use.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Yes he loved glossworkz and citrus wg.Good videos


I'm not sure about wash and gloss now heared it leaves residue Wich I don't like il just get gloss workz cos it's ph nutral and use 4 caps


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> No the water doesn't really turn colour. It's still clear. As for the smell, I can't say that you can smell it whilst using it. It's not as noticeable as some shampoos that I use.


I heared it leaves residue and water spots and the dilution is suppose to be 30ml


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Has anyone ever used smart wax car wash chemical guys own them it's citrus based and ph nutral


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hakim Hussain said:


> I heared it leaves residue and water spots and the dilution is suppose to be 30ml


As someone who has used it for 8 years or more and continues to do so, I've NEVER seen it leave residue and water spots and believe me I would as I live in a very hard water area (nearly 500 on the TDS meter). I don't even use a full cap in a bucket.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> As someone who has used it for 8 years or more and continues to do so, I've NEVER seen it leave residue and water spots and believe me I would as I live in a very hard water area (nearly 500 on the TDS meter). I don't even use a full cap in a bucket.


Iv made a final decision when my turtle wax zip wax runs out I'm going for car chem luxury shampoo 5l with a cherry cent and I'm gona use 20ml in a 20ltr bucket:thumb:


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys iv ordered the gloss workz auto bath today as well as a scratch shiled and Kent wash mitt


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

*Review*

So I just got the gloss workz auto wash today with the new lable first of all smells like watermelon put 4 caps in a 20 l bucket felt no lubrisity at all but when I was washing the car it felt very slick and so much foam on the car after rinsing of the car and drying it was very shiny and it look like it had just been waxed I'm very impressed with this shampoo when I run out il be buying a gallon.

Don't know why I couldn't feel any lubrisity in the bucket tho but it is an excellent shampoo 10/10
Ps how do I add a picture on. The forum


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

4 Caps!! 

One capful should be enough for a 20 litre bucket.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> 4 Caps!!
> 
> One capful should be enough for a 20 litre bucket.


On the bottle it says 1oz per 5 gallons witch is 30ml if it was 1 cap the dilution would be 1:2000


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> 4 Caps!!
> 
> One capful should be enough for a 20 litre bucket.


And 1 cap is not 1oz as chemical guys say it's 10ml I measured it why do you think chemical guys 1 big squirt in their bucket 
Car chem shampoo dilution is 1:1900 and they say 12ml per bucket


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I know the dilution ratio, I own a bottle of Glossworkz, I still think 4 capfuls is too much for 20 litres.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> I know the dilution ratio, I own a bottle of Glossworkz, I still think 4 capfuls is too much for 20 litres.


Well that I'm gona try 3 caps there's so much foam and lubrisity


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

didn't get on at all with the citrus wash and gloss as i said earlier in this thread.
So watched a few you tube videos of CG Maxi Suds II. 

tried it last weekend & was very impressed with the suds the amount in the bucket & the amount left on the car while washing it.

Used 1oz in a 25 litre bucket. bucket was not quite full would say about 22 litres of water in it.
very impressive.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> didn't get on at all with the citrus wash and gloss as i said earlier in this thread.
> So watched a few you tube videos of CG Maxi Suds II.
> 
> tried it last weekend & was very impressed with the suds the amount in the bucket & the amount left on the car while washing it.
> ...


With the gloss workz auto bath/auto wash I was washing a the Yaris hasent been washed in3-4 months very impressed with its cleaning ability cuts through the dirt easily the foam was fantastic covered the car 1000 times better then zip wax and the smell&#55356;&#57161; And give a just waxed look used a sponge usually use a wash mitt but waiting on a new one would never use a sponge again cos it's a flat surface


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> didn't get on at all with the citrus wash and gloss as i said earlier in this thread.
> So watched a few you tube videos of CG Maxi Suds II.
> 
> tried it last weekend & was very impressed with the suds the amount in the bucket & the amount left on the car while washing it.
> ...


Did you try 1oz with w and g use it when your car iv very dirty or when you want to strip wax maxi suds 2 just for normal washing


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

This thread gave me a headache. Ooophhh!!


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

One thing to mention guys that the glossworkz has no slickness at all it's just foam I don't know what the hype it all about I think I'm just 1 of the people who can't feel slickness in the water and btw I have used half of my glossworkz left and will be buying a gallon when it runs out


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hakim Hussain said:


> One thing to mention guys that the glossworkz has no slickness at all it's just foam I don't know what the hype it all about I think I'm just 1 of the people who can't feel slickness in the water and btw I have used half of my glossworkz left and will be buying a gallon when it runs out


 Probably your water area.Try 4 caps in 10litres thats super slick.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

smw said:


> This th :lol:read gave me a headache. Ooophhh!!


 Can feel a migraine coming on myself


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Probably your water area.Try 4 caps in 10litres thats super slick.


Iv alread tried that I filled my 20L bucket 1/4 full so that's 5l put 3 caps in no slickness iv heared someone say cg soaps are just foam they did 5oz to 5 gallons and they said there was no slickness as well I. Even seen a video of some one doing a slickness check and they couldn't feel anythingthe water in my area is soft I think I just can't feel slickness


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bad bottle is it new formula bottle ?


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Bad bottle is it new formula bottle ?


Yes I have the new formula that said glossworkz auto wash but il be buying a gallon of glossworkz autobath


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hakim Hussain said:


> Yes I have the new formula that said glossworkz auto wash but il be buying a gallon of glossworkz autobath


 you have old formula thats why not slick like mine :thumb:


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> you have old formula thats why not slick like mine :thumb:


It's the new one this one

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...hemical-guys-glossworkz-shampoo/prod_917.html


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hakim Hussain said:


> It's the new one this one
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...hemical-guys-glossworkz-shampoo/prod_917.html


 Very strange i find it slick only slicker shampoo is Dodo btbm or odk jet.


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Very strange i find it slick only slicker shampoo is Dodo btbm or odk jet.


Well when I wash the Car lost of foam brilliant shine but no slickness think I got a bad bottle but it's an excellent shampoo


----------

